# Fastest TPS



## Jaycee (Jul 30, 2011)

Basically, just post your fastest TPS here to see who has the fastest 

This isn't meant to be a huge competition and if there's already a topic on this I apologize.

R U R' U' x 6 = 2.392 : 10.03 TPS

T-Perm = 1.761 : 9.65 TPS

Jb Perm (11 moves) = 1.518 : 7.25 TPS


----------



## emolover (Jul 30, 2011)

I feel as if my TPS is slow when I look at my solves.

Sexy * 6: 1.5= 16 TPS

T perm: .91= 15.38

Jb perm: .81= 13.51

[youtube]jprHhI8Lwdo&feature=channel_video_title[/youtube]

Do you think my tsp is slow?


----------



## Julian (Jul 30, 2011)

Just going to post the three that you did.

(R U' R' U)*6: 1.6x @ 14.20 TPS

T perm (14 moves): 1.04 @ 13.46 TPS

Jb perm (13 moves): 0.81 @ 16.05 TPS


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 30, 2011)

@emolover I'm a guy who averages around 26 so of course it looks fast to me. Although it did seem like you paused alot on solves 3 & 4.


----------



## tozies24 (Jul 30, 2011)

(R U' R' U)*6 2.2 ==>> 10.91 TPS

T Perm (14 Moves): 1.66 ==>> 8.43 TPS

Jb Perm (13 Moves): 1.53 ==>> 8.50 TPS

Y Perm (17 Moves): 1.86 ==>> 9.14 TPS


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 30, 2011)

RUR'U' x6= 1.3 Seconds= 18.46 tps? (Never realized how fast I turned, I have done this in 1.2 before)

j-perm b (10) - 1 sec= 10 tps

T-perm (14)- 1.4 sec = 10 tps

Y-Perm (17)- 1.5 sec= 11.33 tps


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 30, 2011)

emolover said:


> Do you think my tsp is slow?


 Your turning is fast, you just pause a lot.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 30, 2011)

(R' U R U')6: 2.40
Easy math. 10 tps.

(R U R' U') (R' F R2 U' R' U') (R U R' F'): 0.98
Easyish math. 14.285714 tps.

(R U R' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') (R' U2 R U' R'): 1.65
12.72 tps.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 30, 2011)

(R U R' U')6: 1.88
TPS: 12.766

(R U R' U') (R' F) (R2 U') (R' U' R U) (R' F')
T-perm: 1.69
TPS: 8.284

(R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F) (R2 U') (R' U')
Jb-perm:1.84
TPS: 7.609

(F R U') (R' U' R U) (R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R F')
Y-perm: 2.19
TPS: 7.763

Much faster than I thought... My times should be much better, need to work on look ahead I guess =S.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 30, 2011)

Sexy Move (R U R' U') * 6 ►►► 2.05 ►►► 11.71 TPS

T Perm (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') ►►► 1.52 ►►► 9.21 TPS

Jb Perm (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U') ►►► 1.75 ►►► 8.00 TPS

(U R U' R') * 6 ►►► 1.79 ►►► 13.41 TPS

I don't like sexy move :O

@emolover: Are you color neutral?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 30, 2011)

R U R' U' x6 in 1.72 = 13.95 tps
R' U R U' x6 in 1.28 = 18.75 tps
R U' x63 in 13.93 = 9.04 tps
T-perm in 0.97 = 14.43 tps
Jb-perm in 0.91 = 14.28 tps
Anticlockwise U-perm in 0.84 = 13.09 tps
Clockwise U-perm in 0.90 = 12.22 tps
Anti-niklas on 2x2 in 0.34 = 20.58 tps


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 30, 2011)

(R' F R U') *6 in 1.08 = 22.22 tps
E-perm (16 moves) in 0.78 = 20.5 tps
J-perm (13 moves) in 0.70 = 18.57 tps
T-perm (14 moves) in 0.78 = 17.9 tps
(R U R' U') *6 in 1.38 = 17.4tps


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 30, 2011)

R U R' U' *6 2.37 10 tps

i suck


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 30, 2011)

R U R' U' in 1.3 = 18.5tps.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 31, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> R U R' U' in 1.3 = 18.5tps.


 
Shouldn't that be 3.08tps? Silly.

(R U R' U')6 = 1.62
(R U' R' U)6 = 1.68
(R' U' R U)6 = 1.96
(R' U R U')6 = 1.59
(R U R' U)5 = 2.64
(R U' R' U')5 = 2.16
(R' U' R U')5 = 2.20
(R' U R U)5 = 2.57
(R U')63 = 13.37 (w00t)
(R u')252 = 64.40

Good to know I can use a good cube finally.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Shouldn't that be 3.08tps? Silly.
> 
> (R U R' U')6 = 1.62
> (R U' R' U)6 = 1.68
> ...


 I know I typed in Sexy*6, but I guess the forum decided it wanted to make me look stupid.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 31, 2011)

emolover said:


> I feel as if my TPS is slow when I look at my solves.
> 
> Do you think my tsp is slow?



That's a really fast TPS. I average faster than you, and I definitely don't move that fast most of the time. You just have really long pauses. I assume that might be due to color neutrality problems? Just a guess.


----------



## emolover (Jul 31, 2011)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> That's a really fast TPS. I average faster than you, and I definitely don't move that fast most of the time. You just have really long pauses. I assume that might be due to* color neutrality problems*? Just a guess.


 
Not at all, when I used a tutorial I didnt even use the side they said to use. I have always been color neutral.


----------



## nccube (Jul 31, 2011)

Eperm in 0.84 (19 tps)


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

Sexy*6= 2.30 secs; 10tps
Jb perm= 1.72 secs; 8tps
M' U* 16= 3.87 secs; 8 tps

I'm a slow turner... Oh and I'm sub-15 btw...


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 31, 2011)

(RUR'U')6 = 2.16 = ~ 11 tps
T perm = 1.77 = ~ 8 tps about the same for Jb
(M'U)8 = 2.81 = ~ 5.7 tps



> 5BLD-- M' U* *16*= 3.87 secs; 8 tps


 So, you did the M'U cycle _two_ times in 3.87? Wow.:tu


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 31, 2011)

66.67 tps


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> (RUR'U')6 = 2.16 = ~ 11 tps
> T perm = 1.77 = ~ 8 tps about the same for Jb
> (M'U)8 = 2.81 = ~ 5.7 tps
> 
> So, you did the M'U cycle _two_ times in 3.87? Wow.:tu


 
Thanks; I usually lock up and get 4.xx, but I kept trying for sub-4... I could never keep up this turn speed in a regular solve.


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 31, 2011)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> So, you did the M'U cycle _two_ times in 3.87? Wow.:tu


 
First try, 3.20 10 TPS STM, 15 TPS HTM.

3.06 3rd try.

EDIT : (M' U')*16


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 31, 2011)

3.09 first try for that MU. Lol.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok. I'm slow. No need to rub it in lol...


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Ok. I'm slow. No need to rub it in lol...


 
Well, hey. It takes me 2.81 seconds to do _half_ as many M'Us as you guys were doing. You're not _that_ slow.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, thanks again but I was 'replying' to those guys who immediately after seeing me do it, say 'oh hey, I'm alot faster than him, I'm awesome'... At least that's how it came across...


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 31, 2011)

My avg tps is 5.5


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

Mine is only 3.4 if you calculate...
Average 14 seconds
Roux average 48 moves.
Lol. But for me, the slower turn speed, and the faster you are, the better. Means you're more efficient.


----------



## emolover (Jul 31, 2011)

Did the M' U' thing. First time got a 3.27. Got it down to a 2.97.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

emolover said:


> Did the M' U' thing. First time got a 3.27. Got it down to a 2.97.


 
Of course, you turn like super fast.
Oh god, now everyones gonna do it and ridicule me.
But there's nothing wrong with doing that I guess lol.


----------



## emolover (Jul 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Of course, you turn like super fast.
> Oh god, now everyones gonna do it and ridicule me.
> But there's nothing wrong with doing that I guess lol.


 
I think it is impressive how you can on average solve it in 48 moves. I did 5 solves and counted the moves, here is what I got.

66 76 73 63 60= 67.33

I average about 16.5. 

67.33/16.5= 4.08.

I am wasteful when solving.


----------



## Julian (Jul 31, 2011)

5BLD: Stop thinking that everyone is against you.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 31, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> My avg tps is 5.5



go back on skype

my avg sorving tps is like 3.5


----------



## Muesli (Jul 31, 2011)

Sexy x 6: 1.98 = 12.12 TPS

T-Perm = 1.13 = 10.7 TPS

J(b)-Perm = 1.40 = 7.80 TPS

To be fair my look ahead is so bad I could have a TPS of 2 and still solve in similar times.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 31, 2011)

emolover said:


> I think it is impressive how you can on average solve it in 48 moves. I did 5 solves and counted the moves, here is what I got.
> 
> 66 76 73 63 60= 67.33
> 
> ...



Did you do those solves with CFOP or with Roux? It is easier to get low movecount with Roux.


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Mine is only 3.4 if you calculate...
> Average 14 seconds*
> Roux average 48 moves.*
> Lol. But for me, the slower turn speed, and the faster you are, the better. Means you're more efficient.


 
Right but what do *you* actually average with roux, movecount wise?

Plus, none of us are making fun of you or ridiculing you, I was just curious, as were some other folks.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 1, 2011)

(R U' R' U)*6: 1.76 @ 13.64 TPS

T perm (14 moves): 1.19 @ 11.76 TPS

Jb perm (14 moves): 1.51 @ 9.27 TPS

I'm a very slow turner =.=


----------



## emolover (Aug 1, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Did you do those solves with CFOP or with Roux? It is easier to get low movecount with Roux.


 
Ha, no. My average roux solve is 35 seconds. So yes, I used CFOP.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 1, 2011)

Sexy: 1.88 = 12.77
T-perm: 1.22 = 11.46
Jb-Perm: 1.20 = 11.66


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 1, 2011)

RUR'U" x 6 = 2.19 = 10.96 TPS
T perm = 1.71 = 8.19 TPS
Jb perm = 1.50 = 9.33 TPS

I have a rather slow TPS


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 5, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Right but what do *you* actually average with roux, movecount wise?
> 
> Plus, none of us are making fun of you or ridiculing you, I was just curious, as were some other folks.


 
I realise this reply is quite late, but anyway...
I did three solves...
First solve 51 moves; second 53 STM; third 49.
So my assumptions were wrong... But not too far out.
So my tps estimate was about right.

On a side note, my last sentence _was_ meant to be lighthearted. I wasn't actually angry or irritated.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 5, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> (R U R' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') (R' U2 R U' R'): 1.65
> 12.72 tps.


 
Wow. I could never get that N-perm that fast, so I switched. I could only get 1.8 at best, and it wasn't very consistent either...


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 27, 2011)

Just got a ZhanChi so I'll practice some more for TPS 

U Perm = R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' = 1.06 = 10.38 TPS
Double Sune : R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' = 0.96 seconds = 11.45 TPS
Sexy x 6 = 1.94 = 12.37 TPS
M' = R' L (2 turns) = 0.04 = 50 TPS <----------- I WIN


----------



## HaraldS (Aug 27, 2011)

R U' R' U*6 1.29 ~18.6 tps

T-perm 0.84 ~16.5 tps

J-perm 0.88 ~14.7 tps

Lun Hui ftw!


----------



## cubernya (Aug 27, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Just got a ZhanChi so I'll practice some more for TPS
> 
> U Perm = R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' = 1.06 = 10.38 TPS
> Double Sune : R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' = 0.96 seconds = 11.45 TPS
> ...


 
M' = R' L? Try again


----------



## JyH (Aug 27, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Just got a ZhanChi so I'll practice some more for TPS
> 
> U Perm = R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' = 1.06 = 10.38 TPS
> Double Sune : R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' = 0.96 seconds = 11.45 TPS
> ...


 
I highly doubt you got 0.04 on M'.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 27, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> M' = R' L? Try again


 
I'm pretty sure that's what it is in HTM. o.o


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 27, 2011)

Sexy x 6 in 1.74 seconds = 13.79 TPS
I suck at fast plls, but i am pretty decent at the sexy move


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 27, 2011)

M' is the same as L R' x


----------



## cubernya (Aug 27, 2011)

Ryan said it


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 27, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> M' = x' R' L
> 
> And in fewest moves, rotations are counted as moves. 3 moves in 0.04 (cause of rotation)


Rotations ARE NOT COUNTED AS MOVES!


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 27, 2011)

Sexy x6 - 1.36
T perm - 1.02
J perm - 1.07


----------



## jrb (Aug 27, 2011)

T perm:1.28
U perm:0.78


----------



## Verack (Aug 27, 2011)

R U R' U' x6
1.72 sec, 13.95 TPS

R' U R U' x6
1.44 sec, 16.67 TPS

T-perm
1.33 sec, 10.53 TPS

U-perm R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
1.12 sec, 9.82 TPS


----------



## RTh (Aug 27, 2011)

T-Perm 14 moves
0.85 sec. --- 16.47 TPS

Jb-Perm 14 moves
0.70 sec. --- 20 TPS

Y-Perm 17 moves
0.98 sec. --- 17.35 TPS

E-Perm 16 moves
0.83 sec. --- 19.27

All PB, I usually do them in +0.15 from PB.The Jb I do in 0.9 - 1 sec.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 28, 2011)

since i don't feel like grabbing my cube which is downstairs....
Sexy x6=1.20 (done two days ago)= 20 TPS

thing is when i solve my TPS is super slow....


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 28, 2011)

> M' = R' L (2 turns) = 0.04 = 50 TPS <----------- I WIN


M2 = 4 QTM
4 / 0.08 =57.14 TPS

I wonder what a roux solvers TPS will be if you count his turns in QTM?

Seriously
URU'R'x6 1.70 =14.11 TPS
J perm 0.89 = 14.60 TPS


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Rotations ARE NOT COUNTED AS MOVES!


 
I said in fewest moves 



Regulations said:


> E1a) The maximum length of a solution is 80 (*moves and rotations*).


----------



## Hershey (Aug 28, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I said in fewest moves


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/HTM


----------



## JyH (Aug 28, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I said in fewest moves


 
Yes, but they are still not counted as moves. You can only have 80 moves and rotations, and if you do have less than 80, then the total movecount is counted only from the actual turns, not rotations.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 29, 2011)

E2 M' E2 M = 8/4 moves, 0.98 seconds = 8.16/4.08 TPS

(M' U M' U')x3 = 18/12 moves, 1.73 seconds = 10.4/6.94 TPS
^lol - OH algorithm. I switched to (M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2) recently, though.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 26, 2013)

*TPS PB*

Hi i whas just wondering what the PB is of you Guys with TPS, not needed to be in a solve can also be while practising algs.
Also tell the alg and the time 
My PB is 23.4113712 on 2x2 alg. R' U R' F2 R F' R in 0.299.


----------



## rj (Sep 26, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Hi i whas just wondering what the PB is of you Guys with TPS, not needed to be in a solve can also be while practising algs.
> Also tell the alg and the time
> My PB is 23.4113712 on 2x2 alg. R' U R' F2 R F' R in 0.299.



Sexy*6 11.1111111 2.16


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Hi i whas just wondering what the PB is of you Guys with TPS, not needed to be in a solve can also be while practising algs.
> Also tell the alg and the time
> My PB is 23.4113712 on 2x2 alg. R' U R' F2 R F' R in 0.299.



Show me a video of you sub 0.35ing that alg, please.


----------



## TDM (Sep 26, 2013)

Does this count?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 26, 2013)

Username said:


> Show me a video of you sub 0.35ing that alg, please.


I dont know how to upload a vid hete i try i am gonna start a YouTube channel probably so just wait for it


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 26, 2013)

Timing algs is not a very effective way to measure TPS, because it's so easy to have bad timer stops. Overall solve TPS works a lot better.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 26, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Hi i whas just wondering what the PB is of you Guys with TPS, not needed to be in a solve can also be while practising algs.
> Also tell the alg and the time
> My PB is 23.4113712 on 2x2 alg. R' U R' F2 R F' R in 0.299.



by 0.299 you mean like, R' U start timer R' F2 R stop timer F' R right?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 26, 2013)

I just did U' in 0.03 seconds. That's 33+ tps. Seems appropriate, since you didn't actually manage to do 23 turns or more in a second.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 26, 2013)

To time tps just record yourself and watch frame by frame.
Second best would be to find a long alg. Then timer starts and stops don't come into it so much.
Sexy x 25 in 5.23 seconds = 19.23 tps

Also, I did 2 moves in 0.001 on 3puzzle sim = 2000 tps


----------



## Stefan (Sep 26, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> I just did U' in 0.03 seconds. That's 33+ tps. Seems appropriate, since you didn't actually manage to do 23 turns or more in a second.



Try a smaller cube, should be even faster.


----------

